

From Zero To Seven Figures In 13 Months - kareemm
http://speakerdeck.com/u/adii/p/from-zero-to-seven-figures-in-13-months

======
patio11
Adii gets extra points for flying literally halfway across the world to
deliver a scheduled talk mere hours after discovering a) hackers have
completely compromised all production servers and b) in the process,
discovered the SSH keys for the servers the backups were stored on, and then
used them to log in and wipe them. A good portion of the importance-of-team
part of the talk was how you manage to get folks where you can trust them to
take care of that stuff for you.

~~~
pja
And this is one of the reasons why tape backup (or any other offline backup)
still matters. Looks like they lost about 2 weeks of data, but at least they
still have a business.

------
retube
This is a completely pointless submission. Unless I missed something this is a
completely empty presentation. Nothing about the business, what they do, who
their market is or how they achieved whatever it is they've achieved.

~~~
rudiger
Probably the talk accompanying these slides was more informative.

------
tomfakes
This was a really good talk, but the slides tell only a very small part of the
story.

If MicroConf releases the videos to the public, this is a Must Watch one -
although I think they're all Must Watch videos.

~~~
Estragon
I hope they do, because the slides by themselves are extremely uninformative.

------
vph
This is more like: this is who we are , and we are very successful.

